# Philips 47PFL7603D10 wird von PC nicht erkannt und reciver muss neugestartet werden



## Piwi (26. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Philips TV und zwar erkennt mein PC den TV nicht mehr wenn HDMI kabel angesteckt wird und mein Reciver muss neugestartet werden wenn ich wieder zu dem HDMI port Schalte wird also nicht sofort erkannt erst nach neustart.
Habe neusten Treiber drauf von der Grafikkarte, anderes HDMI Kabel wurde schon getestet fehler der selbe, anderer TV am selben Grafikkarten ausgang benutzt und selbe kabel und es geht, also muss der fehler am tv liegen.
Philips chat support konnte mir nicht weiter helfen und auftrag will ich nicht auf machen da garantie schon abgelaufen ist.

hab schon nach ersatzteilen gesucht da vll meinermeinung nach die hot-plug erkennung defekt ist aber so genau kenn ich mich damit nicht aus, habe aber keine passenden ersatzteile gefunden.

vll kann einer mir hier helfen und sagen was defekt ist und ob ich dafür ersatzteile als privat ranbekomme

thx im vorraus


----------



## Piwi (26. August 2011)

ps. firmware und treiber sind alles Aktuell


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2011)

Also, Du gehst erst mit HDMI in einen Surroundreceiver und vom Receiver dann zum LCD, oder wie? Hast Du mal probiert, wie es ist, wenn Du direkt den PC an den LCD anschließt? Macht es einen Unterschied, ob der LCD zeurst an ist oder ob zuerst der PC an ist?


----------



## Piwi (26. August 2011)

Nein nicht audio reciver sondern sat reciver der an anderen hdmi port und wenn ich den tv von hdmi 2 auf hdmi 1 schalte und der reciver auf eins steckt und schon an ist muss ich den sat reciver immer erst neustarten das er erkannt wird und wie gesagt pc wird garnicht erkannt


----------



## Piwi (26. August 2011)

Und pc steckt wie reciver direkt dran wie sat reciver


----------



## Piwi (26. August 2011)

Bekomme auch kein signal wenn ich pc neustarte und tv auf pc eingestellt ist


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (26. August 2011)

Hi!

Ich hatte selber das gleiche Problem mit nem Philips LCD 37"Zöller...
Beim PC Hochfahren, erst nen bild bei der kontoanmeldung.
Und teils bei Games aufeinmal kein Bild mehr...
Bei mir hats immer nur geholfen wenn ich die Bildqueller neu gewählt habe... 
also auf TV und dann wieder zu HDMI geschaltet.

Das was ich weis ist das es ein Problem vom TV ist, und wenn das signal nicht stark genug ist, 
schaltet der TV einfach das signal ab.
Und meint es wäre keines da.

Habe den dann an meiner schwester weiter verkauft. Hat mich zusehr genervt.

Mich hatts dazu gebracht mir nen PC LCD zu holen. 
Das Neue TV gerät (samsung) hat kein Problem mit, wobei ich nun nen LCD PC Moni nutze...

Ist also dein TV Gerät.

Das wurde mir auch von Philips Hotline damals bestätigt... 
und ich habe das TV Gerät direkt an die Graka HDMI zu HDMI angeschlossen...
Firmwareupdate brachte bei mir damals nix.


----------



## Piwi (26. August 2011)

Bei mir wird erst garkein bild angezeigt vll liegt es auch daran das sich irgendwas abgeschossen hat weil waren bei uns in letzter zeit viele gewitter


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2011)

Wenn etwas wegen nem Gewitter am HDMI-Anschluss kaputt wäre, dann Dann müsste es aber klappen, wenn Du einfach mal die Anschlüsse tauschst von PC und Receiver. Dann müsste nämlich wiederum der Wechsel zum Receiver-Bild mucken, wenn Du von PC auf Receiver umschaltest willst.


----------



## Piwi (26. August 2011)

Hab ich auch schon probiert, hab ahle hdmi ports durch probiert bei allem das selbe ergebnis


----------



## Piwi (26. August 2011)

Ich weiß ja zu 90 prozent das es der tv ist da ich am anfang wo ich den tv neu hatte selber mal die anschluss platine durchgehauen hab wegen falsch polung zweier steckdosen da hatte ich auch auf allen schnittstellen am tv kein signal

Aber warum habe ich jetzt dann signal vom sat reciver aber nicht vom pc müsste also irgendwas an der schnittstellen platine defekt sein aber was und bekommt man wenn es wirklich die platine sein sollte die als privat ran und wie heißt diese platine dann


----------



## Piwi (27. August 2011)

Bei der falsch polung der steckdosen hat aber die garantie noch gegriffen wegen gewitter


----------



## Piwi (27. August 2011)

Kann mir keiner sagen wie die platine heißt bzw wo ich die herbekomme wen es wirklich daran liegt oder gibt es noch ne andere fehler quelle


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (28. August 2011)

Hi!

Dann kanns an dem HDMI Kabel liegen...
Hatte das damals auch versucht zu ändern...hatte nen bissel was gebracht...
Ich hatte immer den HDMI Side Eingang genuntzt...

Bei den anderen wollte es teils auch nicht gehen...


----------



## Piwi (28. August 2011)

Ja hab alles probiert anderes kabel anderen port und anderer tv alles geht aber nicht bei meinem tv


----------



## Piwi (12. September 2011)

Kann mir einer sagen ob es die von mir vermutete platine ist und ob ma die irgendwo selber herbekommt ohne einen reperatur auftrag abzuschicken


----------



## Piwi (13. Oktober 2011)

Morgen 

Kann mir einer sagen ob ich die hauptplatine von einem 32“ in einen 47“ flattv einbauen bzw tauschen kann weil wie schon geschrieben ist diese vermutlich defekt baureihe ist genau die selbe und werde die hauptplatinen überall in der serie verbaut also sind das immer die selben, von den anschlüssen her stimmen die genau überein


----------



## Piwi (13. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir keiner sagen ob das gehen würde


----------



## Piwi (7. April 2012)

Hallo mein Problem besteht immer noch wie oben beschrieben will mir nun das Mainboard holen und tauschen aber finde keines was von einen deutschen Händler ist. Weiß von euch einer wo ich das Mainboard herbekomme den Philips stellt sich quer und sagt nur müssen sie einschicken den LCD TV aber das ist mir viel zu teurer.

Please help me!!!


----------



## Sixxer (8. April 2012)

Piwi schrieb:


> Bei der falsch polung der steckdosen hat aber die garantie noch gegriffen wegen gewitter


Das ist vollkommen egal wie herum du den Stecker in die Dose steckst. Nicht immer aber in diesem Fall jedenfalls.
Wie wäre es denn wenn du von Zeit zu Zeit mal ein paar Satzzeichen einbauen würdest. Dann müssten sich meine alten Augen nicht so anstrengen um deinen Worten und Buchstaben einen Sinn zu geben wenn man sie in einer Reihe neu aufstellen muss.


Piwi schrieb:


> schalte und der reciver auf eins steckt und schon an  ist


Ist doch normal. Das HDMI Kabel und auch die Stecker  übertragen via PIN 19 ein Schaltsignal. Sende und Empfangsgerät kommunizieren einmalig über  dieses Kabel per Schaltsignal. Der Receiver muss neu gestartet werden  damit er korrekt erkannt wird.


----------



## Piwi (8. April 2012)

Sry wegen der Schreibweise.
Steckdose hatte auf Masse Spannung und die andere nicht. Naja egal das Thema hatte sich ja erledigt, aber weiß ja nun woran es liegt, nun müsste ich nur noch wissen wo ich ein passendes Mainboard für meinen LCD TV herbekomme. Weiß einer wo ich ein solches herbekomme für meinen ?


----------



## Sixxer (8. April 2012)

Piwi schrieb:


> Steckdose hatte auf Masse Spannung


Elektriker einsperren und nie wieder rauslassen.
Zu dem Mainboard werden mehr Daten benötigt.


----------



## Piwi (8. April 2012)

Was werden den für Daten gebraucht? Habe einen Philips 47“ pfl7603d10


----------

